

Show HN: My Anti-Boredom App Project - kirualex
http://alexiscreuzot.com/apps/reddito/

======
afandian
I was hooked on reddit about a year ago. I realised that I was addicted to the
novelty / reward cycle and that it wasn't doing my brain any good. One day I
stopped and never went back. I'm sure my attention / boredom improved as a
result. My anti-boredom project: a good book or a walk outside.

~~~
tannerc
Agreed. While the intent (and design) of this app are great, nothing is better
than doing something proactive when you're bored.

Something as simple as writing (even if you don't know what to write), or
drawing (even if you think you can't draw), going out to explore your
neighborhood (even if it's for the 800th time), starting a new project (even
if you don't think you'll ever finish it).

~~~
afandian
I think boredom is partially a result of forcing your brain to do something it
doesn't want to for too long. For example, sitting in a chair or using a
computer. It's better to treat the problem (stop sitting in the chair or using
the computer) than treat the symptom (do something novel sitting down at your
computer).

I almost feel bad for hijacking this thread, but it is phrased in terms of
boredom not "I made a Reddit reader".

------
milesokeefe
I couldn't stand that non-sticky footer so I went to fix it and ended up going
ahead and making the whole page responsive, cleaning up the code, etc.

I'd be glad if you accepted my pull request with the fixes:
[https://github.com/kirualex/kirualex.github.io/pull/1](https://github.com/kirualex/kirualex.github.io/pull/1)

PS: fantastic UI!

~~~
kirualex
Thanks, I merged your pull request, looks great !

------
pron
* Our Boredom, Ourselves ([http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/books/review/Schuessler-t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/books/review/Schuessler-t.html))

* In a Constantly Plugged-In World, It’s Not All Bad to Be Bored ([http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/your-money/why-its-not-all...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/your-money/why-its-not-all-bad-to-be-bored.html?_r=0))

:)

------
mpeg
It looks and feels great apart from a crash I get everytime I try to refresh
the "Hot" section.

Also, I tried to remove all the default subreddits and add NSFW ones and found
out that:

\- It doesn't work, if you want to add a custom subreddit you have to browse
them one by one, this would have been a great use of the new "multi" reddit
feature, no?

\- NSFW images don't actually show by default, I found no way to change this,
why?

~~~
kirualex
For the subreddit thing, I made it before their new system (and tried to keep
it simple) but yes, it might be a nice feature. Got to think about the UX a
little though. I intend to add a "settings" page in the future where you can
change color style, organise subreddits and have the NSFW overlay removed by
default. Thanks for your feedback btw!

~~~
mpeg
Thanks for the reply, I see that you fixed the refresh crash too; having a
nsfw option would be pretty cool.

Funny enough, "iAlien Gallery", a similar iOS app, just got updated with a
nsfw option.

------
ianterrell
Great UI overall. Very pretty. Here are some suggestions:

* From inside the "photo focus view", add swipe based navigation to move through pictures.

* Add an option to unset the content filter. Could even be detected automatically ("You just removed the filter on 3 photos. Want to disable that for a while?").

------
beech
I haven't tried the app yet but from the landing page I can see it being nice
to use, although possibly not the best use of time!

I think part of the reason sites like 9gag have taken some share is their
great mobile experience making it easy lazily browsing—however, I'm sure
hardcore reddit users will hate it!

------
kirualex
Made a little video preview for those who are interested :
[http://youtu.be/hkGkAGojfRQ](http://youtu.be/hkGkAGojfRQ)

------
olalonde
Get ready for the cease and desist from Reddit. I would chose a different name
now if I were you.

~~~
kirualex
There are a lot of applications using "Reddit" in their name. Also I'm pretty
sure they would have to trademark "Reddito" or "Reddit" as a prefix (like "i"
prefix for Apple product). So I think it should be good.

~~~
blatherard
Reddit has a page about the alien logo,
[http://www.reddit.com/about/alien/](http://www.reddit.com/about/alien/)

"We require a license to use these logos in anything outside reddit, both for
free and for profit."

~~~
kirualex
saw that, see previous comment. I'd be delighted to talk with someone who has
some insight on those matters though.

~~~
blatherard
from
[http://www.reddit.com/wiki/licensing](http://www.reddit.com/wiki/licensing)

"To apply, or if you still have questions after carefully reading all of the
above, send an email to licensing@reddit.com."

------
joeblau
I also like the design. Did you style everything manually or use a styling
engine?

~~~
kirualex
Not really sure what you mean by styling engine. I did it manually but found
inspration using dribble and FlatUIKit for iOS.

~~~
b3b0p
What is the cursive looking font in the navigation bar?

~~~
dev1n
Some form of Lobster I think.

------
ngcazz
Fine idea, kirualex. Can we be hopeful for an Android version? :)

~~~
zumzumzum
In the mean time, try Reddit Illustrated.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptuners....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptuners.redditillustrated)

------
Jeremy1026
Very clean design. Will look great on iOS 7.

~~~
kirualex
Thanks, I'm looking forward to further enhance the UI for IOS7 in the next
versions !

